# Relabeling Shorts



## Made2Mpress (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi,

Just a quick question. I'm planning to release shorts for next summer and would like to know if my current RN# that I use for my shirts will still work and put on if I relabel the shorts. Or do I need to apply for another RN# for the shorts? 

Thanks in advance. 
And if anyone knows where they can direct me towards some blank mma/board type shorts for wholesale, that would be great! Thanks!


----------

